# Cumulonimbus a SE do Porto - 1 de Abril 2007



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 09:41)

Ontem, por volta das 19h30 avistei esta bela formação a SE do Porto!

Lindo!


----------



## Rog (2 Abr 2007 às 09:49)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Ontem, por volta das 19h30 avistei esta bela formação a SE do Porto!
> 
> Lindo!



Belas fotos


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 10:59)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*

Bela foto, ontem foi um dia de vários células em Portugal, especialmente no Alentejo.

Ontem ao fim da tarde a partir de toda a região da Grande Lisboa  via-se um "cogumelo" gigante ainda mais fabuloso que esse, pois além do cogumelo na base tinha muitos cumulos activos ainda em ascensão vertical.

Fui verificar nas imagens de Satélite e cheguei à conclusão que estava a mais de 100 quilometros, mais ou menos na região de Évora, portanto podem imaginar o tamanho do "bicho", pois apesar da distância, mesmo a partir de Lisboa era enorme.

Infelizmente estou sem máquina fotográfica. Nenhum membro de Forum tirou uma foto ? É estranho, pois a nuvem era visível a partir de quase um terço do país.

Nesta imagem de Satélite, às 18:00GMT (19:00 em Portugal) podem ver essas na região de Évora e na zona de fonteira com Espanha, bem como algumas no norte.

Uma delas deve ser a da tua foto Bruno, mais ou menos a E/SE do Porto.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (2 Abr 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*

Bonitas fotos  
Também fotografei um ontem a sudeste de Coruche. Logo à noite se tiver tempo vou tentar postar.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## rozzo (2 Abr 2007 às 13:23)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*



Vince disse:


> Bela foto, ontem foi um dia de vários células em Portugal, especialmente no Alentejo.
> 
> Ontem ao fim da tarde a partir de toda a região da Grande Lisboa  via-se um "cogumelo" gigante ainda mais fabuloso que esse, pois além do cogumelo na base tinha muitos cumulos activos ainda em ascensão vertical.
> 
> ...



sim Vince, eu vi-o bem, mas tambem nao fotografei.. era impressionante pois via-se que tava mt longe, e era altissimo, alias, via-se mm que chegava ao limite de onde poderia crescer verticalmente, e dp espalhava-se na horizontal a esse nivel


----------



## Minho (2 Abr 2007 às 13:28)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*

Que foto fantástica Bruno  

Esta vai para o atlas...

Quem diria que ontem ia estar propício à formação desses monstros, o Vince bem avisou.... http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=32976&postcount=10


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 13:46)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*

Podiamos aproveitar este tópico e sempre que alguém fotografasse estas belas formações postava aqui! A pouco e pouco vamos fazendo o retrato deste nosso cantinho


----------



## Dan (2 Abr 2007 às 14:02)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*

Bonitas fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Abr 2007 às 14:49)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*

 Muito fixe


----------



## Nuno (2 Abr 2007 às 15:20)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*



Bruno Campos disse:


> Ontem, por volta das 19h30 avistei esta bela formação a SE do Porto!
> 
> Lindo!




Simplesmente pOderOsas...Lindo ..Muitos Parabens


----------



## squidward (4 Abr 2007 às 17:20)

*Re: "Cogumelos" em Portugal*

GRANDE "MONSTRO"


----------

